# Too Faced and NYX Haul (New Train Case included)



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok So I am pretty much a snob when it comes to drug store products. But I do really like alot of the nyx stuff. The pigmentation is really great! So here are the pics from my NYX and Too faced order. Look at my beautiful case! I got it on nyx website. This is the medium size case. it is so nice. organized really well. I cant wait to move into it! 

so here are the pics. Clickable thumbnails


























The items are 

NYX and too faced Blotting paper
NYX Fruit gloss in peach, orange banana, pink glitz, Purple Glitz ( for my daughter- shes 6 and loves shinny lips!)
NYX Round Gloss in 24k, Soap Opera Queen, Shinny Ice, Frusted Plum, Bronze and Queen Of africa
NYX Round Lipstick in Opal, Nymphus, Phoebe, , and medusa
NYX lashes, highlighter and brow kit

too faced smokey eye kit, invisable powder, bronzed and beautiful collection, lash injection mascara, mineral eye brighterner pencil, galazy glam shadow in shooting star and deep space

and the beautiful NYX medium case!! any questions let me know!


----------



## AmandDUR (Sep 22, 2008)

awesome goodies! ive tried the single nyx shadows and i really love em.
that case is cool.


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 22, 2008)

that's a really nice case!!  i havent tried any NYX products yet.. they look tempting!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 22, 2008)

What are the 2 Glamorous Gift shadows Too Faced sent?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_What are the 2 Glamorous Gift shadows Too Faced sent?_

 
there isnt a lable or a name on them. they are the same. they shaodw is half black and white with pink sparkles in it. its pretty! I need to swatch it. I havent yet! I like it though


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome stuff! I love too faced stuff their packaging is so cute! I'm going to have to check out nyx as well....LOVE that case! p.s. have you tried any of nyx lipsticks? do you like them?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Awesome stuff! I love too faced stuff their packaging is so cute! I'm going to have to check out nyx as well....LOVE that case! p.s. have you tried any of nyx lipsticks? do you like them?_

 
Too faced packaging is so cute! They even changed their mailing packaging. its a cute white box with pink designs and when you open it. its like pink confestti stuff that your stuff is wrapped in. I loved it! 

I LOVE their lipstuff so far. I have some diamond sparkle lipsticks and diamond sparkle gloss and round lipstick and gloss. the color in all of them is heavilly pigmented and they feel really thin on your lips not heavy (like mac) I love mac dont get me wrong. But i hate cakey lips. I dont like to feel stuff sitting on them. So def try them out.


----------



## COBI (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I LOVE their lipstuff so far. I have some diamond sparkle lipsticks and diamond sparkle gloss and round lipstick and gloss. the color in all of them is heavilly pigmented and they feel really thin on your lips not heavy (like mac) I love mac dont get me wrong. But i hate cakey lips. I dont like to feel stuff sitting on them. So def try them out._

 
I love the NYX l/s now, too.  I was a die hard MAC l/s fan, but now I wear NYX about 90% of the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was really curious about the new cases; thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 22, 2008)

Amazing haul!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice stuff!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Pretty!  How much was the makeup case?


----------



## melliquor (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow... love the traincase and lashes.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Pretty! How much was the makeup case?_

 
Here's a link to the website.  It's $125.00 according to the website
NYX Cosmetics: Simple Life, Simple Cosmetics

I totally have my eye on the small one for traveling.  Was the case as nice as you expected?  Do you wish you'd held out for a Sephora/MAC case?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Pretty! How much was the makeup case?_

 
125.00 I thought it was a great deal compared to smaller ones for that price that i have seen. Its built well too. Really sturdy and great compartments!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Fantastic haul! Enjoy all your new goodies


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_Here's a link to the website. It's $125.00 according to the website
NYX Cosmetics: Simple Life, Simple Cosmetics

I totally have my eye on the small one for traveling. Was the case as nice as you expected? Do you wish you'd held out for a Sephora/MAC case?_

 
Not at all. its really nice. I have seen both the mac and sephora one. I dont feel like the one I got is any diffrent. Same Quality. its just double the size. the bottom is probably the size of the other cases and its great casue 2 mac palettes fit perfectly in the middle on the bottmn. So I could stack my palettes there and then you can put your fix plus, face wash, etc on each side and there are holders for them to stay in place. and my mac wipes fit as well. My brush roll. etc. it fits alot! It hays keys too. I like that. 

On top you have the three tiers on each side and then when you close the tiers you still have alot of room for bigger items on top. 

im really very happy with it. I think I might take some more pictures for you ladies so you can see what I mean...

oh and i totally love that it has a handle and wheels(like a suitcase)! Makes it so nice to take with you. I had to stay in the city this weekend and I was so glad I had it!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the NYX stuff! Enjoy your goodies! **p.s. now I'm going to order something from the toofaced site instead of getting it at sephora,I want a cute little package, haha!


----------



## Brittni (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow girl, that case you've been raving about *is* pretty awesome! And omg *DROOLING* over the nyx lashes - especially the glitter band one, and of course the 5 nyx lipglosses...the purpley one and pink one are sooo pretty! Nice TooFaced stuff, too!!!!


----------



## metalkitty (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice haul, I really want some new NYX! So how pigmented are the glosses and are they as sparkly as in the pics? How is the quality of the lashes if you've tried them yet?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 25, 2008)

Looooooove that traincase! Nice haul!


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 26, 2008)

Great hauls! I've been eyeballin' that Too Faced Smokey palette too, hehe. Enjoy!


----------

